# Estate Sale Find.



## hemihampton (May 1, 2016)

A Friend of mine gave me a tip on a Estate sale near my house that showed pics of some old Beer Bottle & Beer cans. I picked up about 9 bottles & 8 cans. The best 2 bottles were these 2 late 1800's blob top quart bottles. Only $1.00 each. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 1, 2016)

How wonderful!


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2016)

there is a lady here that does estate sales must be here part time job she seems to do enough of them , been to a few of them but never found any bottles at them yet , its funny here years ago it was all auctions just about every weekend , now there isn't hardly an auction anywhere but lots of estate sales


----------



## botlguy (May 2, 2016)

Nice finds, congratulations. I wish I had such luck here.
Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 5, 2016)

Nice pick-ups Leon.


----------



## Lordbud (May 6, 2016)

Excellent finds. I haven't found any estate sale bottles in a couple of decades. Last time I found $1.00 estate sale bottles was in the 1970s. So-called estate sales around here are nearly always managed by a private company who cherry pick all the best items and then price everything leftover for 3x actual value. I stopped bothering with yards sales, etc. several years ago. There's never anything! Flea markets in the South Bay are shrinking by the month. Might get lucky if a monthly flea market has 20 sellers and a bunch of empty spaces...


----------



## iggyworf (May 6, 2016)

Nice ones Leon!


----------

